# Dish Services Maintain Digital Lead in Canada



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The number of digital TV subscribers in Canada rose 6 percent to nearly 3 million during the first few months of 2002, according to a new report by Ottawa-based Decima Publishing.

Following a record fourth quarter for subscriber additions in 2001 for several digital TV providers, typical slower growth was experienced in the period, between November/December 2001 and February/March 2002.

According to Decima Publishing's research, Canada's two satellite TV providers continued to dominate the digital environment through the Spring of this year. Bell ExpressVu and Star Choice had 63 percent market share compared to cable's 35 percent, the company said. Decima added that it expects these percentages to be 60 percent and 38 percent at the end of 2002. The number of digital TV subscribers currently stands at about 3.1 million.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

How many of these dishes are illegally hacked D* systems?


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> * According to Decima Publishing's research, Canada's two satellite TV providers continued to dominate the digital environment through the Spring of this year. Bell ExpressVu and Star Choice had 63 percent market share compared to cable's 35 percent, the company said. *


FYI...The latest info on numbers of subs are 1,145,000 for ExpressVu (at March 31st) and 755,000 for StarChoice (at May 31st). These numbers are from the most recent quarterly reports of BCE and Shaw Communications.

Cheers! Happy Canada Day!


----------

